# Sparring Courage - You must see this



## Bill Mattocks (May 2, 2011)

Susan is a brown belt at my dojo; she and her daughter attended the same tournament I did, in Akron, Ohio on May 1.  She signed up for 'continuous sparring', which was new for us.  It's different from point sparring.  Three rounds, 45 seconds long each, with 45 seconds in-between each round. Two rounds if both go to the same person.

Susan exhibited extreme courage, in my opinion!

First, there were no women in her category; so she had no one to spar.  She was offered the opportunity to spar against the men and she accepted.

Second, the men were all advanced black belts.  None of them were underbelts.

Third, one of her opponents had gotten into an actual fistfight with another competitor in one of the bouts - it took four big guys to pry them apart and one of them was ejected from the tournament, and the guy she ended up sparring second was one of them; he was very angry and shouting threats at everyone, she said.  However, she still sparred him even though she was afraid of him, and he did settle down and act properly.

She got hurt in her first bout, but recovered and went on to win that bout, even though she lost the match.  She did a really good job and was a trooper.  Quite an inspiration!

So she did not win, but her matches were amazing.  Thought I'd share the videos.  See for yourself; she's awesome!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 2, 2011)

I give her credit for sparring with the men. She needs to keep one hand  up to protect her head.

i think she also needs to learn how to bridge the gap in distance with a little stronger and prolonged attack. 
haveing said that i feel she did well in her first attempt at continuose sparring



now on a different subject:  if one of the compeditors was was very angry and shouting threats at everyone why did the tournament officials not tell him to leave the tournament and escort him to the door?


----------



## WC_lun (May 2, 2011)

Kudos to her for getting in there even though she was afraid!  That is a huge step.

Continious sparring is much different that point fighting.  It is about controlling your opponent, not just scoring shots.  You must understand how to bridge the gap then not allow them to breath.  When I judge continious I look for who is stepping out of the exchange to award my points.  That means they are recovering and giving the upper hand to thier opponent...if thier opponent so chooses to take it.  Combos, keeping your guard up, and flowing around what your opponent offers you are very important things in contimious sparring.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 2, 2011)

tshadowchaser said:


> now on a different subject:  if one of the compeditors was was very angry and shouting threats at everyone why did the tournament officials not tell him to leave the tournament and escort him to the door?



I do not know - it was not my tournament.

I only know what I was told - I wasn't present for the incident.  Apparently, it was one of the continuous sparring matches and it got out of control.  The judge yelled for them to stop, and they didn't.  One of the guys was an odd sort of fellow - nobody there knew him, he showed up with his mother and when he sparred, he took off his gi and fought in a red death's head t-shirt and shorts and his sparring gear.  I had seen him earlier doing his kata; to be honest, he kind of looking like Curly from The Three Stooges.  No offense.  He seemed angry to me; he didn't talk to anyone and he stomped out when he got third place in kata and didn't place in weapons.  But he came back for the continuous sparring.

From what I was told - third-hand - he was ejected, and the other was not because he was provoked and because he calmed down after they pulled the two of them apart, and because he was 'known' in the tournament - both his sensei (who was with him) and himself.  I can't say, I did not know either of them.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 26, 2011)

Just found this thread.  Please pass on Kudos to Susan.  She isn't afraid to mix it up.  I like her tenacity.  I like that she was willing to fight in what was told to her was not her class.  

I don't know the rules of that contest.  If kicks to the inner thigh are allowed, she needs more power.  She also needs to develop more speed.  But I like what I saw.

Again, kudos to her and thanks for sharing.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 26, 2011)

Nicely done... good for her to tough it out and take those hits and keep coming. The way it should be, continue until one or the other is defeated.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting that, Bill.  Altho' I have often been on the side of the 'Kata' in the many Kata vs Sparring debates we've had here, I used to love mixing it up in sparring in my Lau days.

The protective gear in the video makes me realise how times have changed since those long ago times!


----------



## ATACX GYM (May 26, 2011)

I commented directly on the videos that you have of Susan and commended her for her courage and performance...but I wish to reiterate my admiration for her here.Please tell her that we at the ATACX GYM salute her!


----------



## Thesemindz (May 26, 2011)

Love how she charges all her opponents and chases them around the ring. Maybe not _always_ the best strategy, but you gotta admire the spirit.


-Rob


----------



## Aikicomp (May 27, 2011)

Bill, Thanks for posting this. 

She was out ranked and out sized....and still she chose to get into it. VERY WELL DONE!!  Shows a lot of character. She probably learned a lot from sparring with the higher ranks. 

The Gen Lee Ju-Jitsu Club honors her for her fortitude and just plain old guts. :asian:

I would also like to acknowledge the Blackbelts she sparred against, they both (particularly the San Dan) could have easily beat her just for the sake of beating her. 

However, they did not. They looked like they brought the pace down to her level or slightly above to help her learn. That is to be commended as well.

Mike


----------



## Yondanchris (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting! 

Tell her that everyone at Trinity Karate for Christ is 100% behind her. 
She showed great courage going up to a larger and more advanced guy! 

Chris


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 10, 2011)

She was awesome...that one dude was kind of showing off a bit I think...if not...WOW just wow.

someone stands on one leg on me..I am gonna thigh kick as hard as I can..take the penalty...no disrespect to the Crane stance...but don't try and start off with that around me in the ring, I feel like your taunting me. lol


----------

